# Where was your nexus made?



## Ferg40 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm asking because we are starting to see a trend at work in what nexus are having issues with data dropping. Let me know where your phone was made and if it drops signal. Thanks guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ferg40 (Dec 30, 2011)

Btw, you find this on the back of the phone behind the battery. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Korea


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Korea. No issues so far (knock on wood)


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

China but my first 4 were from Korea lol


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

China...its a pos. Vzw is sending me another one now


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Mine was made by a small child in a sweatshop in China. I think that's how I know I got a fine device.


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

Made in Korea, no problems.


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> Mine was made by a small child in a sweatshop in China. I think that's how I know I got a fine device.


I think my first one was made by the kid who was being trained by your assembler..sucked big time..now its from a slightly more air conditioned shop in Korea.


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

Korea, no problems. Original Nexus I got

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Korea, all is well.

come to think of it, this is the first device I havent had any complaints about since the OG Evo. I HATED my Evo 3D, and my Epic Touch 4G was plagued with (LOS) Loss of Service issues. Those (LOS) were a combination of the lethargic radio and sprints horrible network! I am really digging my Gnex


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

Made in Korea and have no problems at all!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Korea. No problems at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Korea and the only problem I really have is the screen sometimes get artifacts but only on gray screens so its basically unnoticeable. Besides that tiny issue I've never been so satisfied with an electronic device and not lusted for something else.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Wouldn't it make more sense to say where you think the problem phones are from and ask people with phones from there if they are having problems?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BarberAE (Feb 23, 2012)

Korea. So far so good.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Poll?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Honestly this will get nowhere. China vs Korea will make a small difference if any


----------



## justinjbaron (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm very satisfied with my nexus made in Korea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

North Korea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Korea 11.11

I get occasional data drops, it's not uncommon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

China - Data Drops all the time. getting a new one this weekend.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

two china. Tempted to use my worry free return but tomorrow is the cutoff.

Btw if tier 1 tech says you have to go thru three replacements before getting something else that is NOT current policy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> Honestly this will get nowhere. China vs Korea will make a small difference if any


Depends...North Korea or South Korea?


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Depends...North Korea or South Korea?


If your phone registers on a geiger counter, then you'll know for certain

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Made in China. i have no data drops since i flashed the 4.0.4 radios.
had them on occasion when i was on stock radios though.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Korea - No issues at all with anything.


----------



## insanedeth (Mar 21, 2012)

Korea, No issues here.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Korea. Proud Korean with a Korean made phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

anyong from Korea, no big problems


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Korea. Never had a data drop.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Earth.


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

Korea, no problems!


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Korea here. No issues.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mars... aliens are very good with tech.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

korea. no issues whatsoever. Living in a crappy building gives me crappy cell reception but hopefully after i move that will change...


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> If your phone registers on a geiger counter, then you'll know for certain
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


nice one !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scubaz71 (Sep 3, 2011)

Korea here and no problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Korea. Haven't had a problem with mine.


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

VZW unit made in Korea. It's my original G-Nex picked up the day the CDMA version was released by Verizon. No problems with the phone, FWIW.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Depends...North Korea or South Korea?


I will agree with this


----------



## snowboarda42 (Mar 1, 2012)

China here, plenty of drops.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using my thumbs


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't think the place of manufacture makes a difference here. I have had 4 and all made in Korea. 2 of them had constant signal loss and two did not. Also HW version does not seem to play a role either as the two that dropped the network connection all the time different versions - one HW9 and one HW10.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

justinjbaron said:


> I'm very satisfied with my nexus made in Korea.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Korea.

No issues here either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Romulus.

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Why won't this pointless thread just die?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

akellar said:


> Why won't this pointless thread just die?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You can thank me for that









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Korea, zero issues

Sent from my Korean Galaxy Nexus using Korean voodoo.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine was made in Rukahs NM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Mine was made in Rukahs NM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Did Tupac make it?

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Did Tupac make it?
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to
> phone transport technology.


Nice catch !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

Korea.

Only reason why I checked is because I'm getting a replacement on Monday (had some burn-in on the screen of this one). I'm hoping wherever they made my replacement it turns out to be good because, aside from the burn-in, I had zero issues with this phone. 

Can't wait till I can start crack-flashing again too~!


----------



## scitzo (Jun 25, 2011)

Korea and problem free


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine was made on the citadel, it generates mass effect fields to protect from drops, and a kinetic barrier to deflect bullets.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Korea, data issues like a mofo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Korea, data issues like a mofo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Terry have you had the issue I posted about in the employees thread ? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## nitram (Aug 15, 2011)

Korea and running great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Kor-e-yah and lovin my Gnizzle


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Korea, no probrems!


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Korea no issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Korea. Pretty much no issues here after 4.0.4 Radios. Still my original.


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Korea no problem so far unlocked and rooted. Sadly my wife's China made Nexus screen has that yellow tinge..It bothers me cause she won't let me fix it







' />

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
Update she as let me unlock and fix her damn screen thank the lord above!


----------

